# Do Australian Permanent residents require work visa for NZ



## benevolent001

Hi

I have one query , i know that Australian PR dont require visa to enter NZ 
but do they require any visa or work permit to work in NZ?

Thanks


----------



## topcat83

benevolent001 said:


> ...i know that Australian PR dont require visa to enter NZ but do they require any visa or work permit to work in NZ?...


I believe so. And similarly I believe that NZ PRs need a work visa to work in Oz


----------



## HGM

no, not at all. I'm a kiwi a worked in oz for 12months, you can just rock on over and get a job. The only thing you wold need to do is get a bank account and a ird number for tax purposes which wold be very straight foward


----------



## topcat83

HGM said:


> no, not at all. I'm a kiwi a worked in oz for 12months, you can just rock on over and get a job. The only thing you wold need to do is get a bank account and a ird number for tax purposes which wold be very straight foward


Hi HGM

Can you just confirm - do you hold an NZ passport, or a passport from another country with a NZ permanent residents visa?


----------



## HGM

hmm topcat, yes i read that rather quickly and did not see that detail of a pr not a cz. Well i'm kiwi by birth and therefore a nz citizen. Nz and Oz citizens can just waltz back and forth as though it is the same country since the 1973 trans-tasman travel agreement. As for an Australian PR with a valid OZ RRV, i believe they get a NZ PR stamp at the airport, and is therefore admitted to NZ as a permanent resident. So in short, as far as im aware there is no problem with just entering NZ (Not the other way round, NZ PRs have no priviledges in OZ). 
You also have to watch how long you are in nz. If you want to become a full fledged, fair dinkum ozzy, then i think you have to spend two years in oz with only a limited amount of time out, so if you go over that time, then i think it can go from 2 to 4 years.


----------



## Dumbo

NZ's and Australians can travel between each others countries as they like to work or live. All that is required is a current passport


----------



## topcat83

Dumbo said:


> NZ's and Australians can travel between each others countries as they like to work or live. All that is required is a current passport


But it has to be an NZ or Australian passport! 

For example, as a British passport holder with a NZ residents visa but no NZ passport, I can't work in Oz.


----------



## am123

*Moving to New Zeland*

Hi

I have an Indian Passport with an Australian Permanent Resident Visa.

I have been offered a job in New Zeland. I would like to know if I need a Work Visa or PR in NZ to enter and start working there.

Could somebody please advise


----------



## French Connection

topcat83 said:


> But it has to be an NZ or Australian passport!
> 
> For example, as a British passport holder with a NZ residents visa but no NZ passport, I can't work in Oz.



Yes on both counts Topcat83.


----------



## swnz

HGM said:


> no, not at all. I'm a kiwi a worked in oz for 12months, you can just rock on over and get a job. The only thing you wold need to do is get a bank account and a ird number for tax purposes which wold be very straight foward


You may not realise it, but New Zealanders working in Australia do in fact hold an Australian Special Category Visa (SCV) working-visa. The sub-class 444 SCV can be applied for and awarded at the point of immigration to Australia, by NZ citizens.


----------



## swnz

am123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an Indian Passport with an Australian Permanent Resident Visa.
> 
> I have been offered a job in New Zeland. I would like to know if I need a Work Visa or PR in NZ to enter and start working there.
> 
> Could somebody please advise


An Australian PR will allow you to live and work in NZ, HOWEVER none of the time you spend in NZ will count towards any _Australian requirements_ to either retain PR or move towards citizenship.


----------



## topcat83

am123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an Indian Passport with an Australian Permanent Resident Visa.
> 
> I have been offered a job in New Zeland. I would like to know if I need a Work Visa or PR in NZ to enter and start working there.
> 
> Could somebody please advise


I believe you can, as you have an Australian PR visa. But please confirm that with NZ Immigration before doing anything more.


----------



## am123

*Saving my OZ PR while in NZ*

Thanks folks....appreciate the heads up....

In continuation with my question and ur answers....

any idea if I would automatically qualify for NZ residency if I were to spend time in NZ while using my Aust. PR?

The idea here being that in case I loose Aust PR I can at least gain NZ PR which can allow me free access to OZ whenever I want including the right to work in OZ.

Just my idea of a safeguard if such a thing is possible/probable?


----------



## Dumbo

Going back to the original question. No Australians do not require a visa or work permit for NZ and neither do NZ'ers require a visa or work permit for Austalia.


----------



## topcat83

Dumbo said:


> Going back to the original question. No Australians do not require a visa or work permit for NZ and neither do NZ'ers require a visa or work permit for Austalia.


Going back to the original reply... but this only applies if you have an NZ passport - NOT another country's passport with an NZ permanent residents visa


----------



## arrie25

i have an passport with australia permanent visa..i have offered a job in new zealand...i would like to know that i need work visa or pr for doing job in new zealand...please anybody suggest me


----------



## French Connection

topcat83 said:


> going back to the original reply... But this only applies if you have an nz passport - not another country's passport with an nz permanent residents visa :d


yes!


----------



## NZCowboy

benevolent001 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have one query , i know that Australian PR dont require visa to enter NZ
> but do they require any visa or work permit to work in NZ?
> 
> Thanks


_*Do you need a visa or permit to work in
New Zealand?*
You do not need a work visa or work permit to work in
New Zealand if one of the following applies to you.
• You are a New Zealand citizen.
• You hold a New Zealand residence permit or a returning
resident’s visa.
• You are an Australian citizen.
• You are exempt from the requirement to hold a permit to
be in New Zealand.
• You are intending to undertake work in New Zealand that is
not considered to be employment (see ‘What work is not
considered to be employment?’ on page 3).
If you are the holder of a current Australian permanent
residence visa or a current Australian resident return visa, you
do not need a visa to travel to New Zealand. You must apply for
a residence permit on arrival. You will do this by completing an
arrival card on the aircraft/ship on your way to New Zealand._
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/371C5E08-3AAE-4F62-A283-8430B1716E70/0/1016.pdf 
From - A guide to applying for a work visa/permit

My understanding of the above is that you don't need a visa, and you will be granted a permit when you enter NZ.


----------



## sophia9rev

thanks for the tips guys.. NZ is also in my plan of trips   hopefully soon


----------



## RachaelK

I was curious about this too. Here's what I found:

Working in New Zealand | Going to New Zealand | Australia | NZEmbassy.com

'Australian Citizens and permanent residents of good character who have entered New Zealand are permitted to work under the same conditions as New Zealanders.'


----------



## PDHUNT

*new link*

Hi Folks,

I found new link which spread some light on first question.

Can Australians get a New Zealand Permanent Resident Visa? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


----------



## escapedtonz

Mmmm. That thread was over 3 years ago. I'd say this is all forgotten about now!


----------



## ravikanthg

Are there any special rules for Australian citizens and residents? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase


----------

